
Quantity or Quality: Generating lots of ideas might help you achieve originality - nonoesp
https://gettingsimple.com/quantity-or-quality
======
PaulHoule
Executing a lot of ideas builds your ability to execute. I believe that.

If you can't execute you can't execute anything original.

~~~
nonoesp
Hi, Paul.

Thanks for your comment!

"Ideas" serves as a generic term for stories and writing, sketching and
drawing, projects, or virtually any type of work output.

It's through actual doing and practice that you get better. (And specifically
if you're working on the areas that are hard and you need improvement. It's
not enough to continue doing what you already know how to do, over and over.)

The executing part, as you mention, is key. It's not just about _thinking_
what you could do but about _doing_ and practicing.

